# Minolta 1350W Printing error <solved>

## Grilo

i have been trying to get my Minolta PagePro 1350W working to no avail. It worked in Fedora3 and in windows but it will not print in linux. Yes it is listed on linuxprinting.org and I have followed the directions both on there and in the Gentoo printing guide. Here is the last bit of the error log after trying to print a test page from localhost:631

```

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Page = 612x792; 12,12 to 600,780

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.1

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 0 %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 0 %%CreationDate: May 11, 1999

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 0 %%EndComments

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 0 %%BeginResource procset testprint 1.1 0

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 0 %%EndResource

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 0 %%EndProlog

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] pw = 587.5, pl = 767.5

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] PageLeft = 12.2, PageRight = 599.8

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] PageTop = 779.8, PageBottom = 12.2

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 0 %%EOF

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Saw EOF!

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.43.2.6 $ running...

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Parsing PPD file ...

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Added option ColorSpace

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Added option PageSize

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Added option PageRegion

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Added option ImageableArea

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Added option PaperDimension

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Added option InputSlot

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Added option MediaType

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Added option Resolution

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Added option Economode

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Added option Model

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Added option DriverPageSize

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Added option GSPageSize

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Added option GSResolution

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Added option DriverResolution

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Added option Font

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Parameter Summary

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] -----------------

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Spooler: cups

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Printer: Minolta

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/Minolta.ppd

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Printer model: Minolta PagePro 1350W Foomatic/min12xxw (recommended)

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Job title: Test Page

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] File(s) to be printed: 

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] <STDIN>

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] ================================================

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] File: <STDIN>

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] ================================================

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Reading PostScript input ...

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] -----------

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Found: %%EndProlog

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] -----------

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion Letter

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Option: PageRegion=Letter --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Letter

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Option: PageSize=Letter --> Setting option

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Resolution 600x600dpi

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Option: Resolution=600x600dpi --> Setting option

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Resolution=600x600dpi

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Option: Resolution=600x600dpi --> Setting option

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MediaType Normal

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Option: MediaType=Normal --> Setting option

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Normal

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Option: MediaType=Normal --> Setting option

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Default

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Default

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Economode Off

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Option: Economode=Off --> Setting option

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Economode=Off

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Option: Economode=Off --> Setting option

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Found: %%EndSetup

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] -----------

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] New page:  1 1

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] No page header or page header not DSC-conforming

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Stopping search for page header options

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Found:

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] pageHeight sub         % Move down...

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Starting renderer

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] JCL: <job data> 

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] renderer PID kid4=789

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] renderer command: gs -q -dNOPAUSE -dPARANOIDSAFER -dBATCH -sDEVICE=pbmraw -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792 -r600 -sOutputFile=- - | min12xxw -m 1350W -f letter -r 600 -p normal -t auto

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] sh: min12xxw: command not found

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] 

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] Closing renderer

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dNOPAUSE' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dBATCH' '-sDEVICE=pbmraw' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792' '-r600' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] ESP Ghostscript 7.07 (2003-07-12)

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] Copyright 2003 artofcode LLC and Easy Software Products, all rights reserved.

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] This software comes with NO WARRANTY: see the file PUBLIC for details.

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] Loading NimbusSanL-Bold font from /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/n019004l.pfb... 2242564 856199 1682712 388223 0 done.

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] Loading NimbusSanL-Regu font from /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/n019003l.pfb... 2319516 943360 1702808 395528 0 done.

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] Loading NimbusRomNo9L-Regu font from /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/n021003l.pfb... 2496948 1056395 1702808 352934 0 done.

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] Loading NimbusSanL-BoldItal font from /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/n019024l.pfb... 2593996 1155983 1702808 367522 0 done.

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] cat: write error: Broken pipe

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] Error: /ioerror in --.outputpage--

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] Operand stack:

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] 416.5   308.0   306.0   748.0   306.0   55.0   51.0   1   true

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] Execution stack:

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   7   3   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] Dictionary stack:

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] --dict:1054/1417(ro)(G)--   --dict:0/20(G)--   --dict:94/200(L)--

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] Current allocation mode is local

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] Last OS error: 32

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] ESP Ghostscript 7.07.1: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] renderer return value: 127

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] renderer received signal: 127

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] Process dying with "The renderer command line returned an unrecognized error code 127.", exit stat: 1

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] The renderer command line returned an unrecognized error code 127.

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] KID3 exited with status 1

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] KID4 finished

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] Renderer exit stat: 1

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] Renderer process finished

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] Killing process 788 (KID3)

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 1

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] [Job 6] Error closing renderer

E [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] PID 786 stopped with status 1!

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] UpdateJob: job 6, file 0 is complete.

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] CancelJob: id = 6

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] StopJob: id = 6, force = 0

D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:32 -0400] StopJob: printer state is 3

```

any help would be greatly appreciated

thanks for your time and patience.

Grilo

----------

## dtor

 *Grilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> D [03/Mar/2005:22:55:31 -0400] [Job 6] sh: min12xxw: command not found
> ...

 

The printer should work just fine once you install min12xxw driver:

http://www.hinterbergen.de/mala/min12xxw/

----------

## Grilo

WOW.. Thank You very much. I have read that output about a hundred times and never saw that. I guess it just takes a fresh pair of eyes. .. These forums rock!

Grilo

----------

## odi

this forum rock.

This was the solution for my wife's computer... with another distribution.

----------

## figueroa

I found a Konica-Minolata PagePro 1350W at a local thrift shop and got it on the chance that I might get it to work under Gentoo, or failing that, give it to my son who runs that other operating system.  My initial attempt to get this working using foomatic filters failed, so I installed it on a laptop that still has Windows XP to see if it even worked.  That experience lets me report that it's a very lightweight, small footprint, and very fast printer, poorly documented, with a Windows spooler/driver that is totally substandard, but nice enough printed output. 

I then installed the current version of the min12xxw driver (min12xxw-0.0.9.tar.gz) from http://www.hinterbergen.de/mala/min12xxw/ and have it working quite well with CUPS, ghostscript-gpl (also works with ghostscript-esp), and the ppd downloaded from http://openprinting.org

----------

